# Trails in und um Erlangen



## Bloodstorm (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem ich nun mein eigenes Mountainbike habe (Bergamont Tattoo LTD) wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so für Trails in und rund um Erlangen kennt. Am besten mit einer genauen Wegbeschreibung und Anfängereignung. Außerdem würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mal mitgenommen werden würde und mir auch mal ein bisschen was zu Fahrtechnik usw. gezeigt wird


----------



## Milan0 (3. Januar 2014)

Es gibt schon Threads zu den einzelnen Städten.

Frage doch da einfach mal nach, ob du mal mitfahren darfst, wir beissen nicht 

Erlangen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-rund-um-erlangen-gesucht.461215/page-71

Nürnberg:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/page-346


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (3. Januar 2014)

hi

Mitfahrgelegenheiten werden meistens dort abgesprochen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-rund-um-erlangen-gesucht.461215/

und die gewünschte Trail-Beschreibung wird´s eher nicht geben.

Ansonsten sei diese Truppe empfohlen:
http://www.bremsspur-bergradsport.de/

grüezi


----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, ein Kurs bei Bremsspur ist sehr zu empfehlen!
Hatte selber bisher 2 mitgemacht, im Mai folgt der 3.


----------



## Bloodstorm (4. Januar 2014)

Danke euch! Ich hatte den Thread schon gesehen, war mir bloß nicht sicher ob ich dort richtig bin,  aber dann frage ich mal dort.


----------

